# Plasti Dip... I'm addicted...



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Decided to drop some Plasti Dip on my Cruze to give it a little different look from the rest.....

Anyone else use this on their Cruze??? Lets see some pictures... =)


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the side skirt being dipped, it ties the wheels in really well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Atleast it is not Pink , but that is an acquired taste , or required in your position AP.
It does tie the rocker panels in with the wheels !


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i like it, looks great.... i did plasti dip for my lemann stripes, two stripes off centered over the driver.

i am trying to see if i can two tone my rims, but i think a nice flat black would look nice


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Thinking about putting those black door edge guards on my cruze as well, do u recommend em?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Definitely different! I like the rims and rockers dipped. I feel like it would go better if u did the front lip and the rear lower fascia as well, almost like the supercharged monte carlo ss's were. I also think the wing dipped is a bit much, but thats just me. If u like it then go with it, but other than that I'd say good job.


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

Where did you buy your plasti-dip? Ebay or from Plasti-dip's website? Do you just need the can of plasti or do you need their rag to clean your plasti with when you wash it and do you need their "before spray"? If not, what did you use before applying plasti to your car and what do you use to clean your plasti with when you wash your car? Im a new cruze driver and am just seeing what options are out there for me.


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks Nice!...


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

BMW11190 said:


> Where did you buy your plasti-dip? Ebay or from Plasti-dip's website? Do you just need the can of plasti or do you need their rag to clean your plasti with when you wash it and do you need their "before spray"? If not, what did you use before applying plasti to your car and what do you use to clean your plasti with when you wash your car? Im a new cruze driver and am just seeing what options are out there for me.


I dipped mine and I just used windex and made sure everything was really clean so far so good...


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

BMW11190 said:


> Where did you buy your plasti-dip? Ebay or from Plasti-dip's website? Do you just need the can of plasti or do you need their rag to clean your plasti with when you wash it and do you need their "before spray"? If not, what did you use before applying plasti to your car and what do you use to clean your plasti with when you wash your car? Im a new cruze driver and am just seeing what options are out there for me.


Depending on where you live (canada or US) you can buy plasti-dip at your hardware store like lowes or home depot. However if you want some of the different colors besides black and maybe white you will have to order it.


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

I also did my wheels


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the stripes and letters/ chrome all plasti.... LOVE IT 

anything


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

View attachment 38290
View attachment 38298


the stripes and letters/ chrome all plasti.... LOVE IT


----------



## carpo3 (Apr 22, 2013)

where did you get your rims? did you dip the spoiler too?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Stop breathing it dog , ruff ruff .. pretty freaking awesome though .


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

I dip my Cruze a different color every month! Custom Pumpkin this month... adding Jack-o-Cruze Stencils next week.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

DippedCruze said:


> Authorized Reseller for dipyourcar.com. I dip my Cruze a different color every month! Custom Pumpkin this month... adding Jack-o-Cruze Stencils next week.
> View attachment 40410
> View attachment 40418
> btw located in Vermont 40 miles from Montreal for anyone looking to get a deal on dip!


Be advised you need to be a vendor to sell products on this forum please PM Andrei (XtremeRevolution) for a vendor badge 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Be advised you need to be a vendor to sell products on this forum please PM Andrei (XtremeRevolution) for a vendor badge
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Where is that he is trying to sell anything?

Cool car tho


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

I edited my post. and Thanks, cant wait to upgrade the turbo and suspension.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh haha disregard last post :/


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

I am thinking about doing the chrome bits in black...havent decided yet though.


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

black is the new chrome


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Evofire said:


> I am thinking about doing the chrome bits in black...havent decided yet though.


I just finished doing all my chrome over in black dip. I'll try and get pics up tomorrow morning to give you an idea. With my color (Crystal Red) its looks much better than the chrome.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I just finished doing all my chrome over in black dip. I'll try and get pics up tomorrow morning to give you an idea. With my color (Crystal Red) its looks much better than the chrome.


If i do the chrome, i will do something to the wheels too. ill have to wait and see how it all goes


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

It all starts with a little black trim...


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I plastic dipped my hub caps


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like!


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks, im working on it... slowly making it mine XD


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Now drop it like it's _hottt_


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

DippedCruze said:


> View attachment 43793
> View attachment 43801
> It all starts with a little black trim...
> View attachment 43809


I just don't get it? It looks like you have a bunch of new panels on the car that are unfinished. I don't find that aesthetically pleasing at all.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Definitely recommend them... Saves your door edges if you ever bump them into a wall, vehicle or whatever..... A cheap
form of protection.....



ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Thinking about putting those black door edge guards on my cruze as well, do u recommend em?


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I get mine from the states (home depot) sells the black/red/gray/white for cheap... Anything special or gallons I order from AWarehouseFull They have the best
deals for shipping within the US. If in Canada, and you live close to the border, get yourself a US mailbox account and ship there.....

I never worry about their pre-spray or cleaning spray. I just wash it really well and before spraying just use an alcohol wipe to get any oils or fingerprints off.
Just make sure its completely dry..... The wheels took 3 cans of black..... Washing is no problem, I hit it with the pressure washer and scrub brush and have had
no problems... For a nice clean new look, after washing i give the entire wheel and rubber a spray with the wheel gloss, comes out great....




BMW11190 said:


> Where did you buy your plasti-dip? Ebay or from Plasti-dip's website? Do you just need the can of plasti or do you need their rag to clean your plasti with when you wash it and do you need their "before spray"? If not, what did you use before applying plasti to your car and what do you use to clean your plasti with when you wash your car? Im a new cruze driver and am just seeing what options are out there for me.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I get mine from the states (home depot) sells the black/red/gray/white for cheap... Anything special or gallons I order from AWarehouseFull They have the best
deals for shipping within the US. If in Canada, and you live close to the border, get yourself a US mailbox account and ship there.....

I never worry about their pre-spray or cleaning spray. I just wash it really well and before spraying just use an alcohol wipe to get any oils or fingerprints off.
Just make sure its completely dry..... The wheels took 3 cans of black..... Washing is no problem, I hit it with the pressure washer and scrub brush and have had
no problems... For a nice clean new look, after washing i give the entire wheel and rubber a spray with the wheel gloss, comes out great....




BMW11190 said:


> Where did you buy your plasti-dip? Ebay or from Plasti-dip's website? Do you just need the can of plasti or do you need their rag to clean your plasti with when you wash it and do you need their "before spray"? If not, what did you use before applying plasti to your car and what do you use to clean your plasti with when you wash your car? Im a new cruze driver and am just seeing what options are out there for me.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice job, I really dig that hood.... =)




MichaelD said:


> I also did my wheels


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

NICE !! Makes it look like you've got rims on it.... =)



RhinoNinja55 said:


> I plastic dipped my hub caps
> View attachment 47273
> View attachment 47265


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think I'll duo this this weekend. Not because it looks like rims but because the ls caps are hideous. If anyone has '14 ls caps I may be interested. 

Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

That is a nice rear trim piece. Where did you get that? Do you guys know if plasti-dip will mess with the rear parking assist sensors?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

No more trunk chrome. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice! I was dipping my hood and roof today...but I ran out halfway through...had to peel it all off lol:blowup:
I like the sriV emblem too!


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

This is what I've done so far my wife's car.


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

DippedCruze said:


> View attachment 43793
> View attachment 43801
> It all starts with a little black trim...
> View attachment 43809


**** I like the two tone look. How much plasti dip does it take to do hood, trunk and roof? Now I have to get the wife to approve my modifications lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I did about 4-5 coats on my roof...so about a can and a half maybe. I also have a sunroof too.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

im having mine done on the 15th.... not gonna lie I cant wait ! It being done in a paint booth... awesome deal too... $200 for all 3 pieces


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

here is mine - I can see being addicted to plasti dip - it is so easy to work with and the results look really good. it is a great product thinking of getting some clear and protecting the rocker panels.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about doing the center part of my bumper and the roof. Got about 3 cans left so I'll see what I can do. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

OK here is an update.. Did my front grille, lower grille, door handle, mirrors, and all the crime trim including the bar on the trunk


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

Nordic Chameleon yumm..


----------



## Brian9 (Nov 9, 2014)

Christrit said:


> View attachment 31681
> View attachment 31689


I'm not a fan of the plastic dipped anything. But I'll say this is one of the cleanest I've seen.. Good Job!


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

for anyone wondering in canada lordco will order you any color of plasti dip


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Is the Plasti Dip just spray on?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MCH86GN said:


> Is the Plasti Dip just spray on?


Yes in cans or in pourable liquid form for paint gun.


----------



## zinsko1155 (Dec 30, 2014)

Interior mod


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

I bought 8 gallons of dip during their black Friday sale. I can't wait for spring so I can spray it on!!!!

2 gallons of black cherry
2 gallons of black
2 gallons of red
2 gallons of glossifier
225 grams of plasma chameleon dip pearls


----------

